# candle stick holders



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Here are some of my candle stick holders that I turned last year. Really these are the first big thing I turned since starting with pens. They are made of 2"x2" red oak. The bases I cut out using my hole saw.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

I think you've been bitten by another bug... expect to see a lot more of your turnings soon.

Looks like you're having fun!


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Glenmore said:


> Here are some of my candle stick holders that I turned last year. Really these are the first big thing I turned since starting with pens. They are made of 2"x2" red oak. The bases I cut out using my hole saw.


Very good Glenmore...

Are you thinking of making some more?

One thing about candlesticks... you can do all kinds of things in their design... as long as they hold a candle...  

Keep it up... You're doing good!


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Glenmore those are great looking candle holders. Very nice job. Ooopppsss someone I think has gotten the bug.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks guys yes I had the bug. Got a whole box of them. Place where I sell my stuff refused to sell these. Because of a fire hazard. I didn't argue because you know how some people are hahaha. Well boxed them up going to try some fle markets this summer. Same as the clocks I made no takers on them either.


----------



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

Nice work Glenmore. I like turning candlesticks 'cos you can use up pieces of narrow timber that you can't figure any other use for! They give you a lot of turning practice and you end up with something really functional. Let's see more!


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

I know what you mean Geordie. They are great pratice. Now only if I could get two to match ahhaha. I really enjoy doing them have about 20 of them done. Still have about 15 more cadle cups to insert into some more wood figured I'd get back to turning them.


----------



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

Know exactly what you mean, Glenmore! Copy turning is supposed to be the mark of a good turner. Here's my first and only effort to date. I worked on the KISS principle (Keep It Simple, Stupid!)


----------

